# Life Safety and Security Mgr. UM/Amherst



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This looks familiar to me. It either is a repost of the one hired didn't work out, but either way, I'm sure I posted this within the year. Happy applying!*

Life Safety and Security Manager
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Amherst*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/01/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*About UMass Amherst*
It's FUCKING HUGE! Lots of pretty hills around it and the Connecticut River isn't too far away. And, WE OWN MT. IDA COLLEGE! AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaa!

*Job Summary*

The Life Safety and Security Manager supervises, oversees, and coordinates the activities of contractors and the staff within the FASS (Life Safety) & Lock Shop (Door Security) to perform the necessary maintenance and installation for life safety and security systems on campus. Perform related work and administrative duties as required.

*Essential Functions*


Establish and manage work order flow, task assignments, and ensure completion of work within the Life Safety & Door Security shop.
Balance and approve work schedules of direct reporting staff to accomplish routine maintenance, planned maintenance, planned work, dispatch service, and key requests within defined satisfactory time periods.
Coordinate and oversee Fire Alarm Testing & Inspection program.
Coordinate and oversee Planned Maintenance program for Fire Alarms, Security Systems and Door Hardware
Provide support for the CCure card access system
Work with project managers and designers for alarm and door access projects
Manage Contractors' activities, including estimates, processing of contractor and University documents, scheduling of work, and performing quality inspections to ensure University standards are upheld.
Interface with federal, state, local, and other safety inspectors to assure compliance with applicable codes, University standards, University contract documents
Maintain inspection certificates and obtain permits.
Meet routinely with campus customers, contractors and staff to assess solution requirements, work schedules, and priorities; scheduling work in order to maximize effectiveness and minimize disruptions.
Prepare the Life Safety and Security Shop annual budget and exercise direct budget control for Life Safety and Security Shop
Provide summary report and communication of project status to Physical Plant Management.
Identify training requirements of direct reporting staff and create program to continuously improve their knowledge base and capabilities.
Practice and promote excellent customer service in the work place, meeting routinely with customers and customer service representatives to ensure customer satisfaction. Implement new business processes to promote and assure quality, as well as to exhibit a clear commitment to the diverse needs of customers.
Provide direct supervision over all staff within the Life Safety and Security Shop.
Other duties as assigned.
*Minimum Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


Associates degree in engineering, architecture, business or relevant field with 5 years of facilities management experience *or* a graduate certificate from APPA or other comparable facilities management course with 7 years of facilities management experience.
Experience in budget planning
Experience in managing and scheduling work projects
Supervisory experience to include ability to work independently, exercise sound judgement, lead supervisors, and assign work 
Excellent oral and written communication skills; excellent problem solving skills
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations
Ability to deal comfortably and effectively with campus customers at all organizational levels and ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships
Skill and ability in operation of personal computers and various software application
Must have general knowledge of the Massachusetts General Building Codes and be able to interpret and apply the language of the code to specific work.
LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS


Current valid Class D Driver's License
*Physical Demands/Working Conditions*

Some work occurs in typical office setting. However, work will require ability to go to work sites on campus. Possible exposure to all weather conditions.

*Work Schedule*

Monday through Friday, 8 am to 4 pm

*Salary Information*

Exempt position; Pay Grade 27

Link to salary ranges: https://www.umass.edu/humres/sites/ default/files/UMass%20Amherst%20Exempt%20Salary%20Ranges_0.pdf

*Additional Information*

Please submit a resume, cover letter, and 3 professional references (supervisors/former supervisors) by *Monday, August 12, 2019* for priority consideration. The position may remain open until filled.

_UMass Amherst is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, UMass Amherst is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the UMass Amherst to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action._

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Amherst

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/amherst/en-us/job/502025?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

